
Show HN: Crypto prices, news, events and more – delivered efficiently - THE_SILICOIN
https://thesilicoin.com/
======
THE_SILICOIN
THE SILICOIN is a platform for tracking daily developments in cryptocurrencies
and DLT.

It was inefficient to scrape information from multiple sites every day. THE
SILICOIN aggregates primary data about crypto: (1) Prices and volumes (in
house algorithm tracks 40+ largest exchanges, more to be added; prices updated
every 2 seconds) (2) News (collected from numerous resources and curated by
humans; approach cuts daily reviewing time to less than 30 min for our users)
(3) Events (gathered from crowdsourced platform coinmarketcal.com)

On top of that, THE SILICOIN provides research tools: (1) Coin comparison:
[https://thesilicoin.com/coins](https://thesilicoin.com/coins) (2) Blockchain
statistics
[https://thesilicoin.com/blockchainstats](https://thesilicoin.com/blockchainstats)
(3) More coming

Your comments are vital to improve the platform!

------
THE_SILICOIN
We described our approach to news in the recent Medium article (see section
6.3): [https://medium.com/@THE_SILICOIN/best-cryptocurrency-news-
so...](https://medium.com/@THE_SILICOIN/best-cryptocurrency-news-sources-how-
to-read-them-wisely-e4e2f438a255)

